# Good place for Mule Deer?



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking to go west with my in-laws for a Mule Deer hunt in the next year or two. Nebraska or Dakotas look good terrain wise for us flatlanders.

This would be a DIY firearms hunt with limited budget, but should have 5-7 days to chase them if we plan accordingly.

Any suggestions where to start? Already been researching a few states and their regs. Anyone with experience want to chime in?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I built hotels in Wyoming for a couple years and there was LOTS of public ground and a LOT of mule deer as well..


----------



## GSP2 (Aug 6, 2003)

Good luck getting a tag in Wyo. Limited licenses and (several) preference points are pretty much the norm nowadays. Have been going out there for 30 years and things have changed. Could almost guarantee the draw each year. Now, same area, same ranch, we need several years of points to have a chance. Same for Antelope. Pull up the draw results and that will tell the whole story - # of licenses available, number of applicants, number of preference points used.....


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

d_rek said:


> Looking to go west with my in-laws for a Mule Deer hunt in the next year or two. Nebraska or Dakotas look good terrain wise for us flatlanders.
> 
> This would be a DIY firearms hunt with limited budget, but should have 5-7 days to chase them if we plan accordingly.
> 
> Any suggestions where to start? Already been researching a few states and their regs. Anyone with experience want to chime in?


I would count out the Dakotas. SD takes 3-5 points to draw a decent unit, and ND is almost impossible. I put in for both as they are really cheap points ($10).

Nebraska is a good bet as they have a 9 day November firearm season with an over the counter tag. You will experience a lot of pressure, but the further from the road you get the more deer you will find typically. Look up Todd Toven on YouTube, he goes with a group to Pine Ridge NE every year.

Wyoming has a lot of general units with decent success rates. You will have to put in the winter before.

Montana has good opportunities, the river breaks is a popular place to go. Will also need to put in for the draw.

Good luck and have fun planning your hunt!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

There are A LOT of options out there. The key to most of them are Points!! You need to have the points to play in most of the states out west. From the sounds of it though you are looking to go in a couple years. So at this point in time I would hold of for applying to these states in 2020 (unless you have to in order to get a point - check regs) and wait until after the draw to purchase your points. I started 3yrs ago accumulating points for the states out West (that have that system). Some states don't require you to have points to draw, but you need to draw each year. It can really be confusing if you do not stay on-top of things. As a suggestion, you might find it best to find an area with decent results and good access so that you can have a fun hunt and learn the way of hunting out west. These areas typically don't have the best in trophy quality (if you are one who cares about scores), but will provide you the chance to maybe get a cooler full of venison. It really all centers around what is important to you. Personally, I am looking to burn some points here and just go on an adventure to have a good time. The rest of the puzzle can be put together once we get there!!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I have hunted twice in Wyoming around the Cody area. DIY hunt with 5 people was right around $1000 each person. That covered fule for 2 vehicles, cabin rental, and our tags. We only hunted public land. First time out, 5 out of 7 came back with a deer. Second time out, we went 5 for 5. If you're looking to do a DIY out of state hunt, I recommend looking into going there.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

JSBowman said:


> I have hunted twice in Wyoming around the Cody area. DIY hunt with 5 people was right around $1000 each person. That covered fule for 2 vehicles, cabin rental, and our tags. We only hunted public land. First time out, 5 out of 7 came back with a deer. Second time out, we went 5 for 5. If you're looking to do a DIY out of state hunt, I recommend looking into going there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice ones?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

The last trip, we ended up taking two smaller bucks on the last day. The other three were decent size.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Colorado gmu 22


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Canvsbk said:


> Colorado gmu 22


I’d like to avoid actual mountains if possible lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a buddy that hunts Wyoming bighorns every other year. buys a point in off year and draws every year. his group does well, nothing huge but still he brings home bone and meat.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been hearing a few good things about Utah. I haven't researched it yet, but it is a state I am going to look into. I have been out there twice and its a beautiful state, lots of deer.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Our group is doing deer in Montana with rifles this fall. Assuming we draw as a group that is. It’s not flat land but not the Rockies either. Biggest downside is the cost of the tag at close to $600. But we will be doing public land and don’t need a 160 to be happy.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I have also done northern Nebraska the past few years and could give some insight to that if you’re interested.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

lreigler said:


> I have also done northern Nebraska the past few years and could give some insight to that if you’re interested.


I would be interested.... Did you hunt the rifle or muzzleloader season? How was the pressure?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

lreigler said:


> I have also done northern Nebraska the past few years and could give some insight to that if you’re interested.


Definitely. Nebraska is currently high on our list due to general season dates, terrain, and tag availability.


----------



## GSP2 (Aug 6, 2003)

Something else to consider. If you are heading west more so for the western mountain hunting experience and not so much for a big rack, Calf/Cow elk draws have a much better draw success rate. We are putting in for this license type draw this year and knock on wood, past draw results are in line with what we see for 2020. Taking my 15yo son and my 77yo father who started my love of hunting in Wyoming so many years ago.

Good luck with whatever you decide. A word of caution though. Hunting in the mountains ruined whitetail treestand hunting in Michigan for me


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with above. My hunting fix comes from my out of state adventures. 

I hunted Nebraska three out of the last four years. Hunting pressure is high, but that doesn’t stop you from being successful if your effort is high. In the west end of Nebraska there are good numbers of mule deer in the hills, it may not be giants but fun to hunt. I’ve done it with muzzleloaders two years and archery the last year. 

Michigan hunters are a different breed than out there. The locals will hunt mostly from the vehicle or atv. Most guys I saw in the hills were from MI, WI, and minn. if you’re willing to hike in a few miles you’ll see deer. I focus on areas that provide thermal cover during muzzle season and did well. 

My strategy was spot and stalk with lots of hiking. If you find an area with deer hunt it. Bring lots of water, and keep after it. Also do not overlook small spots on public that get overlooked due to size or lack of terrain. I saw my biggest deer this past year on a small creek bottom twenty yards wind by 200 yards long. 

tag cost, travel time, plenty of open country to roam make Nebraska a great destination. That’s why many do it. With the hunting pressure it sees, adjust your expectations. We have the mentality that a good buck may only be 120 inches. It’s all about what you want out of it.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

lreigler said:


> I agree with above. My hunting fix comes from my out of state adventures.
> 
> I hunted Nebraska three out of the last four years. Hunting pressure is high, but that doesn’t stop you from being successful if your effort is high. In the west end of Nebraska there are good numbers of mule deer in the hills, it may not be giants but fun to hunt. I’ve done it with muzzleloaders two years and archery the last year.
> 
> ...


We're up for the challenge and have the work ethic for anywhere (except mountains, those scare my midsection lol). I don't think any of us are wanting a trophy mulie, just to get out west and experience something different and stoke our sense of adventure. Mostly my BIL has a .270 he wants to break in proper, and it will give me a reason to buy a big game rifle. I'm thinking .300 win mag.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

d_rek said:


> We're up for the challenge and have the work ethic for anywhere (except mountains, those scare my midsection lol). I don't think any of us are wanting a trophy mulie, just to get out west and experience something different and stoke our sense of adventure. Mostly my BIL has a .270 he wants to break in proper, and it will give me a reason to buy a big game rifle. I'm thinking .300 win mag.


Good luck, can't wait to hear about your trip.

I really like my 300 win mag, but I have a heavy barrel and stock. I have friends with light rifles like Ruger Americans or TC Compass in 300 win mag, and they don't shoot well because of the recoil. 308 or 270 are my rounds of choice for lighter weight rifles. Just my $.02


----------

